# update on Swift 630L rotten floor



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Just to let you know that I collected my sundance from Swift today.A long trip from Sussex but at least I have it back now.I was met by the repair manager who took me through the long list of things that they had repaired.All of the rotten floor has been cut out and replaced as well as sections of the sides where damp had started to travel upwards.They have fitted a new shower tray as the original one was cracking badly and replaces two window rubbers.The side skirts have now been sealed to the body and it all looks very nice.The steps seem firmer than they ever have. 
Swift have recieved a lot of critisim about the problem and yes it has caused me a fair bit of inconvience but at least they have been happy to admit to the fault and sort it out with as little fuss and disruption as possible.Before any one asks why Swift did not deliver it back to me,it was because I chose to collect it as I needed it back before the date that they could deliver.They are of course covering my expenses.So although the problems should have never have occoured in the first place ,we are all only human and people do make mistakes in design and manufacture,but at least Swift have held their hands uo and corrected it.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Before you get the "It should never have happened in the first place"
A good result and a happy customer, good luck to you and Swift. As you say anyone can make a mistake, it takes great character to admit it in public.
Gerry


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Excellent news, i'm glad its sorted and they have been good with it, it could have easiley been a lot worse ! ! I wish you well


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Reason I continue to buy Swift....If something goes wrong you know they will support you and do what they can to put it right. 

Stewart


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*swift floor*

Great news Phil youwill be looking forward to getting back into the swing of things again just had a p.m. from Kath at Swift now that is what i call srvice asking for details so they can watch for report from my dealer so at least they seem to be on top of things happy M/homing JAKS


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Another good result!

Happy motorhomig Phil


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*update on m/h repair*

Hi all just had a leter today from Swift and a date for bessie to be returned and repaired it looks like a standard letter so i will give them a call and speak to some one and get some more advice at least things are going in the right direction JAKS :lol:  :lol:


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Good news jaks. We took ours out for the first weekend away since getting her back.We did spend a long time re fitting everything that we was asked to remove before it went to swift,plus refitting several things that swift had forgotten to re fit but luckely had left on board.But at least we can use the steps again.Good luck.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

*crazing on overcab*

Hope swift resolve my problems soon they seem to be draging there feet over making a decision about wether its warranty or not.They are surposed to be contacting me this week about a visit from there engineer to look at the problem They seen to think its impact damage which its not I took the van to Marquis at Northampton and they agreed with me that it was a defect and would be covered by swift warranty.We sent pictures of the problem to swift weeks ago but it seems they still wont believe their dealership explanenation of events.Hopefully this will be sorted if and when there man comes to examing my van


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: crazing on overcab*



peachy said:


> Hope swift resolve my problems soon they seem to be draging there feet over making a decision about wether its warranty or not.They are surposed to be contacting me this week about a visit from there engineer to look at the problem They seen to think its impact damage which its not I took the van to Marquis at Northampton and they agreed with me that it was a defect and would be covered by swift warranty.We sent pictures of the problem to swift weeks ago but it seems they still wont believe their dealership explanenation of events.Hopefully this will be sorted if and when there man comes to examing my van


Peachy

Do you want to send me a PM with your details so that I can chase up a visit date?

Regards
Kath


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*bessie back from swift*

Hi all now got bessie back from Hull .Swift seem to have done a god job of floor internally you cant notice any work having been done but underneath there is new floorng round the perimeter and lots of good sealant.Also around the external skirting there is definetely a lot more sealant there are no gaps at all where before you could lots .Have started to put eveything back in ready for the road again it is realy amazing it didn,t seem that much when i emptied it to go away to Swift.JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

